
Town in Colorado bans cyclists - georgecmu
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jun/18/black-hawk-colorado-bans-cyclists
======
drallison
If safety is the concern, why not ban both automobiles and bicycles. And if
that is not adequate, people as well.

~~~
georgecmu
Explanation they give is that they don't want to annoy visiting gamblers.

In principle, it's entirely reasonable to close certain roads to cyclists, as
long as these roads are not the only path to get from A to B. Requiring
cyclists to walk 400 m is not at all reasonable.

------
pedalpete
I wanted to see how this might affect touring cyclists, but it seems fairly
easy to bypass the town of Black Hawk if you were riding in the area.

[http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=black+hawk+colorado&um=1...](http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=black+hawk+colorado&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=Black+Hawk,+CO,+USA&gl=ca&ei=IL4bTLr5MI7rnQecyMS0Cw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CB4Q8gEwAA)

Not to say I agree with the new law, but I'm not going to worry about it if it
isn't really going to affect anybody outside that little town.

